# Baratza Maestro Plus group buy



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We need 6 interested parties!

''Hi Gary,

We do a bulk discount for a purchase of 6 (a case). The price is £115 incl VAT to one delivery point. If to multiple delivery points add £5.

Kind Regards,

Paul Radin

Coffee Hit Ltd

47 Brockley Cross Business Centre

Endwell Road

London SE4 2PD

Ph: 020 7635 6247''


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

As I said in the Wanted forum, I'm in! Four more people needed.....

Where are you based, Gary? I'm in Kilburn, North London.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fran said:


> As I said in the Wanted forum, I'm in! Four more people needed.....
> 
> Where are you based, Gary? I'm in Kilburn, North London.


We are 33.3333333333333% there ; )

Birmingham (often in Reading at a friends or Newbury for work) , I dont mind paying 5 quid to get delivered tho


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Brilliant. Neither do I.

The purpose of this message is really to bump the thread to the top of the sub-forum...!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shameless bump..seriously no-one else interested at that amazing price?? i might buy the remainder and ebay them lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Final call on this before I bite the bullet and just grab the one for myself









Just to re-iterate normal price is 137 quid. Group buy would be £115 incl VAT This is a fantastic offer and very generous of Coffeehit

This is considered to be one of the best brewed coffee grinders you buy, without stretching to the big 1-2k Mahlkonigs! Dont just take my word for it http://theotherblackstuff.ie/machines/baratza-grinders/

''The Maestro and Maestro+, which share a burr set distinct from that of the Virtuoso, produced a cup that was head and shoulders above any other domestic grinder I have ever used. So much so, that I felt it necessary to cup them against my Tanzania.''

Getting more and more frustrated with the fines from my Porlex, time is ticking


----------



## TimH (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm de-lurking to say that I would be interested in joining in this group buy if you're going ahead with it. I live not far from CoffeeHit if that's of any use at all...


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

OK! That's three people now! Where to get the last three from....?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

3 down ....3 to go.... COME ON!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

BOOM.

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/BARATZA2.html

£114 delivered.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

plus the VAT ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fran said:


> BOOM.
> 
> http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/BARATZA2.html
> 
> £114 delivered.


 Free delivery to England, Wales, Scottish Lowlands

1 year return to base warranty

Dimensions (inches) = 5x14x6 (WxHxD)

Burr Set = 40mm Conical Burr, Steps of Adjustment = 40

60 second timer

Motor = 220/240v 50/60hz 1 amp

Bean Hopper Capacity = 8oz (227g)

* Price excludes VAT*


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## TimH (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Fran! Guess we're all buying that one, eh?


----------



## TimH (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha I should read the whole thread before replying, eh?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fran said:


> Nooooooooooooooo


Dont give up the fight....come on people ; )


----------



## TimH (Jan 21, 2012)

Sad as I am to desert, I'm afraid I am going to give up the fight and buy one of these for myself. My elbows just complain too much in the mornings to use our little hand grinder any longer. Sorry all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

TimH said:


> Sad as I am to desert, I'm afraid I am going to give up the fight and buy one of these for myself. My elbows just complain too much in the mornings to use our little hand grinder any longer. Sorry all.


I tried my best Tim. I sadly am looking at doing the same...my Porlex is starting to look tired!

Last chance saloon....Any last joiners to this offer?!!!?!!!!!!!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

the prices from A1 are *EXC VAT*


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

brun said:


> the prices from A1 are *EXC VAT*


Yep. The group buy is from Coffeehit tho


----------

